# Hilfe bei Gewerbegründung



## MTchick (13. März 2012)

Hallo,ich möchte mich gern als Fotografin in nächster Zeit selbstständig machen und Gewerbe anmelden.Da ich so etwas noch nie gemacht habe und auch niemanden zum Fragen habe,
der mir da weiterhelfen kann,das AA ja sowieso einen nie neutral berät,...

hätte ich gern einen Berater,der mir rechtlich,wie auch steuerlich und planungsmäßig,finanziell,...berät und mich dabei begleitet.Ich fühl mich einfach maßlos überfordert.Darf wohl keine Werbung und kein Geld verdienen,solange ich kein Gewerbe hab,hab aber absolut kein Geld für weder Equipment,noch allgemein Sachen wie Krankenversicherung,genug Essen,Fahrschein,Wohnung,Perso,Reisepass,...ohne potenzielle interessierte Kunden und bereits ausreichend angespaartes Geld,ist es mir einfach zu riskant
etwas aufzubauen und zurückzuzahlende Kredite aufzunehmen,wenn ich halt noch nicht einmal weiß,ob ich sie je zurückzahlen kann.

Wisst ihr ob es so einen allgemeinen Berater/Unterstützer gibt und wie diese Leute sich nennen?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. März 2012)

Als Fotografin darfst du nur dann arbeiten und dich als Fotografin bezeichnen, wenn du eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung als Fotografin hast. Die Berufsbezeichnung ist geschützt.

Wenn du eine Ausbildung als Fotografin hättest, dann hättest du auch gelernt, wie ein Gewerbe grundsätzlich funktioniert.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## smileyml (13. März 2012)

Eventuell gibt es eine Gründerwerkstatt in deiner Nähe. Die könnten dir da mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen.

Was ich allerdings komisch finde, ist der Wunsch Fotografin zu werden ohne Equipment und ohne wirklich interessierte Kunden. Das bedeutet am Ende, das du auch mit Kredit und Equipment genauso dastehen wirst. Ich denke wenn man als ambitionierter Hobbyfotograf ab und zu mal kleine Aufträge bekommt und diese sich mitunter häufen, kann man gut und gerne überlegen damit sein Geld verdienen zu wollen, aber aus der hohlen Hand scheint mir das aussichtslos.
Da ist es doch vielleicht ratsam bei einem Fotografen zu arbeiten?!

Grüße Marco


----------



## MTchick (13. März 2012)

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten.
Ich habe bereits in einem Fotostudio gearbeitet,dort waren meine Bilder auch beliebt bei den Kunden.Ohne Werbung,kann man aber seine Tätigkeit sein Können nicht verbreiten und public machen,daher weiß auch niemand davon.Denn laut anderen Forenbeiträgen,darf man als "Hobbyfotograf" keinerlei Werbung machen und erst recht nicht für Geld.Meine Bilder sind echt gut,im Vergleich zu anderen gelernten Fotografen die im Internet ihre Arbeit anbieten,können die echt einpacken und das ist nicht übertrieben.Aus bestimmten Gründen,Deutschland ist halt ein chancenunfaires Land,kann ich keine Ausbildung machen,dass ich auch auf dem Papier beweisen könnte,dass ich es drauf hab.Ich habe eine Canon 1000D,zwei Objektive,aber um es kommerziell zu machen,brauch ich halt qualitativ hochwertigeres Equipment.


Die Gründe interessieren hier aber nicht.Es geht jediglich darum Unterstützung von irgendwoher zu bekommen.


----------



## vfl_freak (13. März 2012)

Moin,



Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Als Fotografin darfst du nur dann arbeiten und dich als Fotografin bezeichnen, wenn du eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung als Fotografin hast. Die Berufsbezeichnung ist geschützt.


Dieses solltest Du *unbedingt* beachten !!

Such' mal in der Nähe Deines Wohnortes (über Internet, Tageszeitung etc.) nach Existenzgründungs-Seminaren (manchmal weiß hier auch IHK o. ä. mehr). Ich habe vor Jahren  mal ein solches 2-tägiges Seminar in Oldenburg besucht, das von einen U-Berater abgehalten wurde. Kostete so um die 25 EUR und brachte allen beteiligten sehr viele Infos ein! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Raabun (19. März 2012)

Hallo MTchick,

wenn Du kein Geld, keine Kunden und keine Ausrüstung hast, dann laß besser die Finger davon - zumindest, wenn Du davon leben willst.
Am besten Du arbeitest bei einem Fotografen, dann wirst Du Kunden kennen lernen und wenn Du gut bist werde sie nach Dir verlangen und nicht nach Deinem Chef.

Raabun


----------



## moro (21. September 2012)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Als Fotografin darfst du nur dann arbeiten und dich als Fotografin bezeichnen, wenn du eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung als Fotografin hast. Die Berufsbezeichnung ist geschützt.
> 
> Wenn du eine Ausbildung als Fotografin hättest, dann hättest du auch gelernt, wie ein Gewerbe grundsätzlich funktioniert.
> 
> ...




"Seit dem 1. Januar 2004 gehört in Deutschland der Beruf laut Anlage B der Handwerksordnung zu den zulassungsfreien Berufen (§ 18 Abs. 2), was bedeutet, dass die Berufsfotografie auch ohne Nachweis einer Meisterausbildung ausgeübt werden darf. Durch die Novellierung der Handwerksordnung dürfen auch Autodidakten die gewerbliche Berufsfotografie ausüben. Ohne Gesellenabschluss jedoch dürfen sie sich zwar als Fotograf bezeichnen, dürfen aber nicht ausbilden (HwO). Hiervon bleiben die journalistisch oder künstlerisch tätigen Bildermacher unberührt."

Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fotograf


----------

